# matrimoni duraturi



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Marzo 2009)

27/3/2009 (16:38) - LA RICERCA 
"Avrò un matrimonio felice?"
La risposta in una formula matematica
@#1#http://www.lastampa.it/redazione/cmsSezioni/societa/200903articoli/42313girata.asp#http://www.lastampa.it/redazione/cmsSezioni/societa/200903articoli/42313girata.asp#
Un professore di matematica ha predetto con successo il futuro di molte coppie
LONDRA
Le coppie scoppiano e i divorzi continuano ad aumentare. Ma ora, grazie a uno studio inglese, il crac matrimoniale si può evitare. Come? Il futuro di un matrimonio può essere predetto scientificamente. Lo dice un professore di matematica dell’università di Oxford, James Murray, che ha tenuto una conferenza alla Royal Society di Londra per presentare il suo studio. Murray ha studiato 700 coppie riuscendo a predire il loro futuro matrimoniale con una precisione del 94%. 

Ha sbagliato solo con alcune coppie che, pur essendo inquadrate come «felici», hanno divorziato - mentre tutti i casi in cui si era prevista una separazione sono stati indovinati. «Io stesso sono stupito che le emozioni umane possano essere sintetizzate in modelli matematici e che si possa predire il loro esito», ha detto Murray al Daily Mail. Il metodo consiste nel mettere le coppie di fronte a temi scottanti, come soldi, sesso o relazioni con le famiglie del partner, e ascoltarli conversare tra di loro per 15 minuti. Dalla conversazione marito e moglie ricevono un punteggio, sulla cui base il team riesce a tracciare un grafico e predire il futuro della loro unione. 

Secondo il modello matematico di Murray, *esistono cinque tipi di matrimonio*: la più alta percentuale di successo è di coloro che vedono il rapporto *come un modo per aiutarsi a vicenda e preferiscono la condivisione* delle esperienze invece che l’individualità. Ci sono poi *quelli che rispondono solo «positivamente» al partner, pur di evitare il conflitto*; la terza categoria è quella delle *coppie «volatili», ossia appassionati tra loro ma che, forse di conseguenza, si riscaldano troppo sulle discussioni*, minando alla stabilità dell’unione. C’è poi *la coppia «ostile» in cui nessuno dei due vuole parlare degli argomenti più scottanti, finendo nella totale mancanza di comunicazione* e *quella in cui uno dei due si anima nelle discussioni mentre l’altro è talmente disinteressato* da non dar corda alle conversazioni. 

http://www.lastampa.it/redazione/cmsSezioni/societa/200903articoli/42313girata.asp


----------



## Miciolidia (28 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> 27/3/2009 (16:38) - LA RICERCA
> "Avrò un matrimonio felice?"
> La risposta in una formula matematica
> @#1#http://www.lastampa.it/redazione/cmsSezioni/societa/200903articoli/42313girata.asp#http://www.lastampa.it/redazione/cmsSezioni/societa/200903articoli/42313girata.asp#
> ...


saro' rinco, ma senza studiare 700 coppie sarei arivata anche io alle stesse conclusioni per il semplice fatto che no tutti quassu' conosciamo le dinamiche per cui una coppia scoppia, e il prof. le ha elencate tutte.anzi, forse ne manca pure qualcuna...che ne dici  Persa, non saresti arivata anche tu alle stesse consclusioni?

io ad es, sarei ientrata in quella che lui definisce ostile, l'ultima.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Marzo 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> saro' rinco, ma senza studiare 700 coppie sarei arivata anche io alle stesse conclusioni per il semplice fatto che no tutti quassu' conosciamo le dinamiche per cui una coppia scoppia, e il prof. le ha elencate tutte.anzi, forse ne manca pure qualcuna...che ne dici Persa, non saresti arivata anche tu alle stesse consclusioni?
> 
> io ad es, sarei ientrata in quella che lui definisce ostile, l'ultima.


Niente di nuovo.
Però è carina la possibilità di predizione.
Mah ...all'inizio discutevamo anche su dove mettere i bicchieri...e ci ridevamo su...


----------



## Old Chicken (28 Marzo 2009)

ma c'e qualcuno che paga e viene pagato per questi studi?
di fronte a queste scemenze io rimango sempre a boccaperta- tutto attaccato.


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Niente di nuovo.
> Però è carina la possibilità di predizione.
> Mah ...all'inizio discutevamo anche su dove mettere i bicchieri...e ci ridevamo su...


buon giorno persa e a tutti...

dopo l'esperienza che hai vissuto, purtroppo, te la sentiresti di" predire" unfuturo di coppia, analizzzando appena appena e i caratteri di ognuno e il vissuto pregresso?

Io si.

spero di peccare di presunzione, giuro, lo spero tanto tanto. me la sentirei pero'...e con un margine di errore non dico basso ma quasi.


E voi tutte pimpe e pimpi?

siate coraggiose, e se presumete come me, meglio cosi.significa che anocra non ci abbiamo capito un tubo, quindi la speranza è maggiore.

farnetico?


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Marzo 2009)

*Buongiorno*



Chicken ha detto:


> ma c'e qualcuno che paga e viene pagato per questi studi?
> di fronte a queste scemenze io rimango sempre a boccaperta- tutto attaccato.


pollo stupito


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Marzo 2009)

*persa*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Niente di nuovo.
> Però è carina la possibilità di predizione.
> Mah ...all'inizio discutevamo anche su dove mettere i bicchieri...e ci ridevamo su...


ieri persa hai scritto che lui era assai rigido su alcune cose, hai voglia di raccontare su quali?

tesora, solo se ti va, perchè capisco che potrebbe costare una botta di nervi.


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Marzo 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ieri persa hai scritto che lui era assai* rigido* su alcune cose, hai voglia di raccontare su quali?
> 
> tesora, solo se ti va, perchè capisco che potrebbe costare una botta di nervi.



speriamo lo fosse anche ,almeno, nel modo giusto... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





ok, battuta da telegattone ma ci stava no??

buongiorno a tutti, oggi qui il tempo è una vera chiavica ..piove a dirotto..


----------



## Old angelodelmale (29 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> speriamo lo fosse anche ,almeno, nel modo giusto...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


buongiorno zollettina

buongiorno a tutti


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> buongiorno zollettina
> 
> buongiorno a tutti


ciao zuccherino... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




fai la brava su, dai!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (29 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ciao zuccherino...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


>


facevo il verso al telegattone


----------



## Verena67 (29 Marzo 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> buon giorno persa e a tutti...
> 
> dopo l'esperienza che hai vissuto, purtroppo, te la sentiresti di" predire" unfuturo di coppia, analizzzando appena appena e i caratteri di ognuno e il vissuto pregresso?
> 
> ...


 
io me la sento eccome 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  Da buona psicologa della domenica


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Marzo 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> buon giorno persa e a tutti...
> 
> dopo l'esperienza che hai vissuto, purtroppo, te la sentiresti di" predire" unfuturo di coppia, analizzzando appena appena e i caratteri di ognuno e il vissuto pregresso?
> 
> ...


 Se penso ai primi tempi ...sono durate le coppie su cui non avrei scommesso una lira.
Poi il durare è tutto relativo alla capacità di sopportazione reciproca e alle cose che si sopportano.
Quel che per me era sopportabile (e sbagliavo!!!) per altre è insopportable e quello che mi farebbe imbufalire altre lo trovano irrilevante.
E' anche questione di compensazione tra cose positive e cose negative.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Marzo 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ieri persa hai scritto che lui era assai rigido su alcune cose, hai voglia di raccontare su quali?
> 
> tesora, solo se ti va, perchè capisco che potrebbe costare una botta di nervi.


L'ho già dette mille volte.
Sembrava il difensore delle regole, degli orari, delle scadenze ...guai cambiare orario di pranzo o cene, ritardare un pagamento, irritato dal disordine, inorridito dalla possibilità che l'auto finisse in riserva, o di saltare un controllo, mai in ritardo, rigoroso nel lavoro nel trovare un'oggettività (che non esiste!) da calcolare al computer... 

	
	
		
		
	


	







Asudem ha detto:


> speriamo lo fosse anche ,almeno, nel modo giusto...
> 
> 
> 
> ...








  non solo con me


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Marzo 2009)

> Sembrava il difensore delle regole, degli orari, delle scadenze ...guai cambiare orario di pranzo o cene, ritardare un pagamento, irritato dal disordine, inorridito dalla possibilità che l'auto finisse in riserva, o di saltare un controllo, mai in ritardo, rigoroso nel lavoro nel trovare un'oggettività (che non esiste!) da calcolare al computer.


chissà se ancora oggi si comporta cosi....sarebbe interessante...


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Marzo 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> io me la sento eccome
> 
> 
> 
> ...


noi due e non solo, se lavorassimo insieme per predire il futuro delle coppie...sai quante botte prenderemmo


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Marzo 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> chissà se ancora oggi si comporta cosi....sarebbe interessante...


 Non ho dubbi!
Del resto le uniche cose che mi ha rimproverato è sempre stata la mia elasticità rispetto a queste cose e apprezzava il "rigore"  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   dell'amante. Nota a scuola come prof particolarmente rompi...


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non ho dubbi!
> Del resto le uniche cose che mi ha rimproverato è sempre stata la mia elasticità rispetto a queste cose e apprezzava il "rigore"
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Verena67 (29 Marzo 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> noi due e non solo, se lavorassimo insieme per predire il futuro delle coppie...sai quante botte prenderemmo


in che senso, sbagliando...o ci menerebbero perché prevederemmo il giusto triste esito?!?


----------

